# I thought DIRECTV Stream unlimited DVR was included.



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

I am still being charged $10 per month


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

If your on legacy you need to chat and get it changed. New accounts have it by default


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

compnurd said:


> If your on legacy you need to chat and get it changed. New accounts have it by default


Well that says a lot about what DirecTV Stream thinks about their customers….


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

mjwagner said:


> Well that says a lot about what DirecTV Stream thinks about their customers….


There running a business Not a Charity


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

compnurd said:


> There running a business Not a Charity


No, if its a No Charge option you don't see if you can get away charging people. That's BS and basically FRAUD. Unlimited DVR included but less see who we can charge and they don't notice.

If they don't remove and refund any month I been charged, will go back to YTTV and figure out Bally's crap later.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

gio12 said:


> No, if its a No Charge option you don't see if you can get away charging people. That's BS and basically FRAUD. Unlimited DVR included but less see who we can charge and they don't notice.
> 
> If they don't remove and refund any month I been charged, will go back to YTTV and figure out Bally's crap later.


Its really not.. those were the plans before they changed the package.. Same way people still have different pricing on Sat plans..


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Post content removed (absent a way to delete the post).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

compnurd said:


> Its really not.. those were the plans before they changed the package.. Same way people still have different pricing on Sat plans..


Letting people hang on to better deals is good ... forcing people to stay with worse deals is bad. If a customer can't get DIRECTV to give them the better deal then they might as well follow gio12 out the door to another company.

In a competitive market it is not the best idea to give subscribers reasons to leave. The good news is that with no commitment plans people could come back ... but there are many people who will hold a grudge and never do business with such a company again.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

James Long said:


> Letting people hang on to better deals is good ... forcing people to stay with worse deals is bad. If a customer can't get DIRECTV to give them the better deal then they might as well follow gio12 out the door to another company.
> 
> In a competitive market it is not the best idea to give subscribers reasons to leave. The good news is that with no commitment plans people could come back ... but there are many people who will hold a grudge and never do business with such a company again.


Cool story


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Well went to cancel. They offered Free Unlimited DVR but system says"Service cannot be processed at this time. Please try again later" since 4pm yesterday. I have tried 8 times.


----------



## gio12 (Jul 31, 2006)

Had to call in. Got a great CSR. $10 charge removed, now included. $50 bill credit for the last 5 months. Since I already had HBO Max free until March, best she could do. I am happy for now.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

compnurd said:


> There running a business Not a Charity


Nonsense. Continuing to charge customers just because they don’t know enough to call in is a terrible practice. If their is no longer a charge for unlimited DVR it should be automatically removed from all customers bills. That is what any honest business would/should do.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

mjwagner said:


> Nonsense. Continuing to charge customers just because they don’t know enough to call in is a terrible practice. If their is no longer a charge for unlimited DVR it should be automatically removed from all customers bills. That is what any honest business would/should do.


There hasn’t been an honest business since 1890


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

compnurd said:


> There hasn’t been an honest business since 1890


Thankfully I get to deal with lots of honest and trustworthy businesses.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

compnurd said:


> There hasn’t been an honest business since 1890


All generalities are false.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

harsh said:


> All generalities are false.


----------

